# Yukon Bermuda Grass - tell me more!



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Hey all, wanted to hear from any body who has a Yukon seeded bermuda lawn and see how they like it?

How often do you mow? How does it tolerate heat and cold? When does it tend to go dormant? How invasive is it in garden beds and going into neighbors yards. Etc

I'd appreciate any info you can share. Thanks.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@Tellycoleman


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I have it.

Mowing warm season grass is always dependent on the HOC. 
In the middle of the summer is when Bermuda thrives. The hotter it is outside the more Bermuda loves it. So there is really no such thing as being heat tolerant with warm season grass. It loves the heat and does best in between the temps of 80 and Hell on earth. 
Cold tolerance 
Basically all Bermuda goes dormant after a frost. Yukon can withstAnd the first couple frost of winter. It will maintain it color for the most part until dormancy. Mine didn't go dormant last year till almost the end of November. As far as green up. It is so dependent on the weather. But in comparison to the common Bermuda in my field that never gets fertilizer or scalping it greens up a month earlier. However comparing 2 lawns side by side both with excellent lawn care I don't feel it greens up faster. 
I do not see spring dead spot which effects Bermuda grass around me. I think Yukon is pretty good with that. 
Growth
You have to trim every weak. It does spread laterally. Quickly like all Bermuda above and below ground. So a good landscape fabric or 2mm plastic under your mulch will do a Great job stopping rhizomes. If you have a stone or boarder around your beds it's not to hard the keep trimmed up. If however you don't have a boarder and you have just a dug out garden bed then good luck. Any open bare dirt will become Bermuda territory regardless of the cultivar. 
Neighbors lawn
I border one neighbor who has a TTTF lawn. I invested in fulsilade and I personally spray the line between our property with it. Kills the Bermuda in his area. So no big deal because I keep it under control. 
Yukon has very fast divot repair. Like a week but so does all Bermuda 
Let me get back to how many times I cut my lawn. 
It's complicated. 
I cut every 3-4 days or so. If I just put down fertilizer more. But you I'm sure is the same way. 
However my height of cut is 0.39 inches and I use heavy plant growth regulators. 
You really don't want to cut bermuda above 2 inches and if it was that high you could get away with every 4 days without plant growth regulators. The lower Bermuda is mowed the more you have to cut but the better it also looks. 
Final advantage. It is very slow to scalp. Bermuda grows like a tree but I think the trunk of Yukon takes longer to develop skipping a day or two mowing won't necessarily cause it to scalp.
It tolerates PGR well and can really slow it down without Bronzing

DisAdvantages

1) Yukon is weak as far as tolerating herbicides which makes it harder to grow from seed. The standard chemical Quinclorac which can be used on all other Bermuda will literally kill Yukon. Test all new chemicals 1st. Propiconozale will ding it hard to. As a seedling it dies if you just bring a herbicide bottle close to it ( kidding) 
2) it's slower to establish

Would I do it again. 
Nope
Because growing from seed is hard compound that with not being able to use effective herbicides and it's even harder. 
I would sprig cold hardy Bermuda like patriot. Sprigging is faster to establish.


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

How is your color?


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> I have it.
> 
> Mowing warm season grass is always dependent on the HOC.
> In the middle of the summer is when Bermuda thrives. The hotter it is outside the more Bermuda loves it. So there is really no such thing as being heat tolerant with warm season grass. It loves the heat and does best in between the temps of 80 and Hell on earth.
> ...


Hats off for the great response and detail. The sensitivity to quinclorac might be the clincher here. I do use Tenacity a lot, but there's always a need to use quinclorac/2-4d herbicides at times. I don't use PGR's so I'll be mowing my butt off during the summers.

Looks like I need to research a new Bermuda seed to use in my Charlotte NC renovation then...

At first I thought Princess 77 was an option, but that is being replaced as a product by something else. Don't think I'm knowledgeable enough or experienced to attempt a sprigging job, so seed is my number 1 option.

I have considered so called cheaper seeds like Blackjack, but not sure about it's overall quality as a home lawn.


----------



## ElBigKahuna (Apr 29, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> I have it.
> 
> Mowing warm season grass is always dependent on the HOC.
> In the middle of the summer is when Bermuda thrives. The hotter it is outside the more Bermuda loves it. So there is really no such thing as being heat tolerant with warm season grass. It loves the heat and does best in between the temps of 80 and Hell on earth.
> ...


What it safe to use on Yukon when it comes to weed control?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Mad_Scientist_565 said:


> How is your color?


It is still early in the season and i have only put down 0.4 of nitrogen. It hasnt filled out as much yet you can see by the brown areas. This is because I was trying to reduce my nitrogen input this year Last year color was alot darker. I just put down some carbom X today. Not the best looking right now but hopfully you can get an idea of what it looks like all filled in and greened up.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

ElBigKahuna said:


> What it safe to use on Yukon when it comes to weed control?


This is a very good read on chemicals that can be used and times it can be used.

https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/MP477.pdf

Actually Sprigging would be a lot easier than seeding. SO MUCH easier


----------

